# Homeopathic remedy for nerve problem



## SueC

Beanie who is injured in one wing and one leg, is not showing much improvement despite the neuron med that she is taking daily.

She can stand and wobble a bit but has the tendency to tip forward.

I read from some earlier threads that Bellodonna helps with nerve damage. Before rushing off to purchase this product, I just want to confirm its use and the dosage which I should give to her.

Appreciate reply and any advice to help her with her problem.

Thanks!
Suzanna


----------



## Feefo

Hi Suzanna,

This is from the booklet "_Homeopathic Treatment for Birds" by Beryl M Chapman_, I will copy the section in full in case any of the different scenarios/modalities apply to other rescues who could be helped.

Paralysis

If the bird is quiet and frail with little movement in the legs or wings (Often due to shock or weakness) give _Gelsenium 30_, 3 or 4 times a day for 2 days.

If it is trembling, tries to move but falls over because its balance is impaired, use _Argentum Nit 30 _ and dose as above.

If the trouble is due to a blow on the lower back give _Arnica 30 _ as above.

If the nerves have been injured (leg seems all right but the bird cannot use it) give _Ignatia 200_, 1 per day for up to 4 days. If necessary continue dosing but space out once every three days. Stop at 10 doses or drop to 30 potency.

In other cases that have begun with Arnica, where the joints are stiff use _Sulphur 30 _ twice a day for 3 or 4 days.

If there is lameness, trembling and twitching of muscles and the feet jerking, use _Zinc Met 6_.

If the joints are swollen and shiny in appearance: the bird lame with trembling and twitching, use _Manganum Acet 6_ twice a day for a few days. Zinc and Mang alternate very well.

Hope this helps.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Suzanna, 


As a Homeopathic, these come in tiny 'balls' ir tiny pills...and contain, in fact, only a minute amount of their name-sake.

These medicines are mysterious, in the sense that their minute actual Botanical or other contents are understood to have genunine influence or effects. This effectively makes their dosage quite safe from mishap.

I recall, for my having got some of the Homeopathic Belladona for my probable PMV Bird, that three tiny pills, twice-a-day was the advice as for dosage.

The family of "B" Vitamines are benificial for nerve-related convelesents. Or a good liquid mullti-vitamine even...which contains them

I am useing the 'Goji Berries' of course...(popular in china mostly...)

I am trying to find out more about Chlorella, which is an algae, very popular in Japan.

I have been coating Seeds with it and mixing it in 'Soups' and I will soon get some small Tablets I can 'pop' instead, for occasions where it might help in a larger amount such as that.

I am guessing...that it should be fine for Birds, and will try and find out more on that...seems like it would be. It contains many things valuable to Birds or anyone getting well from illness or recovering from injury. You can find out more with a fast 'google'.


Tired now!

Time for sleep...

Good Luck with Beanie..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo

Hi Phil,

Homeopathic pilules all look identical but come in different potencies. The number after the name represents the potency that is recommended for a particular treatment.

To achieve the different potencies the homeopathic pharmacist takes the substance (eg belladona) and makes it into a liquid. One drop of the liquid is added to 100 drops of alcohol and agitated. That is the first potency. Then a drop of that mixture is taken, added to 100 drops of alcohol and agitated to form the second potency and so on up to 200. Although the highest potencies would have the least trace of the original substance in them they are the most dynamic and not normally used by beginners. 

It is not the quantity taken that matters but the repition. The same dose can be given to a big bird like a swan or to a wren.

Since homeopathy treats the whole body there are not specific functions to each remedy such as a "homeopathic antidepressant". A homeopath will usually look at the whole picture that is being presented rather than at the condition itself, though the symptoms associated with a condition in a particular individual would be a guide to the choice of remedy.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Suzanna,

The dosage for Belladonna is two small tablets (small pigeon) three times a day for youngsters. For large birds it is three tablets per day. After two days go to only one dose per day. Use for several days and re-evaluate the bird.

There are inferior products available as there are with any product, please find a health food store that carries quality products that are made of the highest standards. Belladonna has gotten a bad name because of missuse and inferior brands. 

We also recommend an avian muli vitamin with B Complex which is the "nerve" vitamin and extra calcium. The calcium helps to calm and should also have phospohorus and other minerals for absorption. They need as much B-complex as they can get as it is also depleted with nerve issues. 

My rehabber recently treated a duck with head twisting with colloidal silver (Sovereign Silver) garlic, Bellodonna, and upped the vitamin intake with an avian vitamin called Vitaflight. She has also treated pigeons successfully with nerve issues, paralyses, successfully. The birds have never been diagnosed, but showed the classic symptoms of nerve damage.


Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon

Excellent post on the homeopathic dose values Cynthia. Chapman's book
looks like an invaluable resource for someone wishing to use homeopathic remedies for birds. Thank you for underscoring the dose rates.


----------



## SueC

Wow, this is very valuable information.

Thank you for all your advices.

One more question - can we use human grade remedies for the birds? We have a limited supply of homeopathic remedies here for them and I'm not sure if I can get any. 

Suzanna


----------



## Feefo

Hi Suzanna,

The same pilules are used for humans and animals. It is the potency that counts. I would use the 30 potency as it is safer.

I usually go to a homeopathic dispenser rather than buy the remedies over the counter. Here in the UK they will usually be happy to discuss the correct potency with you.

It is important not to let homeopathic pills get contaminated by contact with any other substance so you don't hold them in your hand. They are placed on paper as they leave the bottle.

A human would normally hold the pilule under the tongue to dissolve and absorb it. Since we can't ask animals to do that I crush the pilule between two teaspoons and give it in powdered form.


Cynthia


----------



## SueC

Hi Cynthia,

Thank you very much for the info.

I've found a store that sells homeopathic products and hope that they have bellodonna there.

Once again, thank you for the advice on how homeopathic products should be handled. 

Hope Beanie's condition can improve with the treatment.

Cheers,
Suzanna


----------



## SueC

Dear All,

I have just obtained a small bottle of Belladonna. The size of the each pilule is only about 1mm. The homeopathic specialist said to give the bird 10 to 15 pilules per dosage.

2 tablets each time were mentioned in Treesa's reply above and in some of the earlier posts in the forum. So by giving Beanie 10 pilules, will she be over dosed? Or was it the size of the tablets as being larger and hence a lesser no. is required?

Would appreciate some advice.

Thanks!
Suzanna


----------



## Feefo

Hi Sue,

As I mentioned before it is not the size of the dose but the frequency that matters. You can't overdose on homeopathic pills because all they have in them is sugar and the energy that (in this case) the Belaldonna left behind when diluted.

15 to 20 does sound extreme though...2 is the most I have ever used.

Do you know what the potency is?

Cynthia


----------



## SueC

Hi Cynthia,

The potency is 30. 

I guess I'll just give 2 to Beanie twice a day and see how she goes.

Thanks!
Suzanna


----------



## Feefo

I think that will work well!

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Cynthia,


My little 'Crow Baby', the little Pigeon who survived a pretty rough Crow attack...

Nine weeks now since that event...(I think ) and...

When he gets really excited and happy about something, he twists or twirls Clockwise, and, if you gently restrain him, his head and neck continue to do so as far as they can.

Always Clockwise.

Oddly, even when excited and twisting like this, if he decides to Fly, he flys perfectly, and with agility in flight and landings and so on. A very nimble and able indoor flier.

So, any ideas Homeopathy wise, as for his twisting-twirling when he gets excited?

Otherwise he walks, and does everything normally for a Pigeon, except for this twisting, and only does it if excited about food.

Since, for now, pending a prosthetic being affixed to maybe let him peck effectively, he eats via me doing Seed-Pops, and his excitement about this, or getting excited wishing TO peck when I set Seeds out, are the occasions of his twirling and twisting...

When pecking, he pecks normally except of course for his Beak injury which makes it hard for him to get any Seeds...but he pecks all the time grazing calmly with the other Birds here, with never a twist...


Thanks...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

If this is a large pigeon you might want to start with three of the 30X, a cockatiel size bird would get 2. The amount does matter if the bird is large or much smaller.

Treesa


----------



## Feefo

> The amount does matter if the bird is large or much smaller


.

Hi Treesa,

That is inconsistent with everything I have learnt about Homeopathy. and I have been studying the subject for 30 years not only from books but by consulting a qualified homeopath and a homeopathic vet.

I am concerned that we may be causing unnecessary confusion by giving contradictory information on the same thread and wondered where your information that the dosage varies with the size of the patient came from so that if necessary I can review my own convictions.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

Hmmm..this excerpt probably explains our apparently contradictory information on the importance of dosage:



> Dosage: is the same whether the patient is a horse or a bird, but some healers use more tablets for larger animals simply for the sake of volume. For companion birds, one tablet per dose is fine.


It came from this site, which is interesting and provides information on other holistic treatments:

http://www.holisticbirds.com/hbn04/spring04/firstaid.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Cynthia,


Here is another site of holistic veterinary medicine that speaks "volumes"..... 
(I don't know if Reti has already shared it, or not..) check out the remedies for egg bound hen.

http://www.holisticvetpetcare.com/birds_1.htm

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Tressa,


Thank you..!


For me, still, there would be benifit for more detailed overview on this.

You see, previously, I did not know one is not suppoded to handle the tiny pills, for one thing, but instead to use paper to touch them...so...

More detail?

Crow Baby is 'small'...

so two pills-a-day, but, at the samt time? One every twelve hours? Or?

And for how many days in a row?

You know, stuff like that, so I might know what to do correctly.

Thanks..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

Phil,

My rehabber told me specifically that the dose that she uses is 2/3 times a day, for two days, then 2 /2 times a day, and then down to 2/once per day, depending on what results you see. We go by symptoms, so if the symptoms lesson you can decrease the 2/3, 2/2, 2 /1 per day The results you see will give you an idea of dosage. Hopefully you can discontinue in a week.

For youngsters you can crush the tiny pills(between 2 spoons) and add to water and stir well, and give it to the bird with a dropper.

This is the way I learned how to do it, but others may do it differently.

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey

I guess I'd like to ask a question--it's my understanding that the active ingredients in belladonna act as a depressant of the parasympathetic nervous system. They do cause the heart rate to increase, curiously, however.

Anyhow, is Beanie having difficulties because of spasms? Or is she having difficulties because her injured wing and leg are on the same side and she just hasn't developed the strength in them yet?

I've got an unreleaseable pigeon that was shot with a pellet through the leg and opposite wing. I know because I finally dug the pellet out of the wing. Anyhow, she had a heckuva' lot of trouble walking for quite awhile but the two wounds were on opposite sides so she could use the good wing to help support the bad leg.

Now, we've all got our specialties and mine is (I'm gonna' catch flak from this from FeistyPigeon--I just know it!) fecal exams and blind birds (well, one, anyhow) so I don't want to interject opinions on home(r)opathic treatments, but I will say this--they seem to heal from their injuries the best when they live in an environment that puts a little demand on them to work a bit harder.

I try to graduate my badly hurt pigeons out into the loft when they're barely able to stand it (don't worry--I dont' abandon them!) and they begin to do a lot better BECAUSE they think they have to (I think, anyway). I've got the sneaking suspicion that they're a LOT more like us than we would believe. So whatever medications and supplements you use, take that bird outside for walks in grass and such if possible to let it know that its old world still exists--in effect MAKING it WANT to heal.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Pidgey, 


I think the amount of Belladona in the actual tiny Pills, is so minute, as to be infinitesimal.

Atropine, tradtionally was derived from certain parts of the Nightshade Plants, or, as one of them, from the Belladonna also.

The Belladonna Plant, if memory serve, is a Solanaceae...of the same broader family as the Tomatoe Plant, the Daturas, and of course, Tobacco...

It is known, as an aside, additionally, that smokers have almost no known incidence of Parkinsonia...(as well as little incidence of various other ailments to which non-smokers are prone...)

For whose eschewing, likely, so called 'second hand smoke' would also be valuable.

It gets complicated...and emotions are a reliable way for complications, and for what is sometimes called 'politics', to occur and makethese and other matters, hard to look at calmly or cleanly...especially now-a-days, when so much interference and imposition in so many ways, has interefered with our ability to think clearly enough for sense to be made of things...

Just rambley, sorry...

The AEC may be clearly implicated in the deaths of hundreds of thousands and possibly millions of Cancer victims, while, the PR then, in time, makes 'deals' in boardrooms on whose gunna be the fall guy.

The diary industry can be implicated in the deaths of millions, likely, and, well...

"Got Milk?"

While say, a little Belladonna plant, will get you or me thrown with little cerimony, into a federal penetentiary to be sodomized by black or aryian supremist or mexican gangs...

...and cigarettes, get the stink-face, from almost everyone...

This does not flatter my notions of good cultural sense...


Lol...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo

Hi Trees,

Totally confused now, I read that and it said to mix three remedies and give one drop, but nothing about what volumes of each remedy with what quantity of - presumably - water?

Phil, 

You stop using the homeopathic remedy as soon as there is an improvement...or at least that is what I have been taught. For all I know western homeopathy may be diffrent to the version used in the US. Not inconceivable since even the English we speak is different.  

Pidgey,

You would not find any trace of the active ingredient in a traditional homeopathic pilule. The basic principles of traditional homeopathy are "like treats like" and "minimum dose". For example if a poison causes certain reactions in the "victim" then the homeopathic remedy would be used to treat someone that was showing similar reactions...does that make sense? An example is the bee sting, which causes an angry swelling. The remedy Apis M is used to treat conditions that cause an angry swelling. But it is more complex than that because so many modalities are taken into account. So the remedy is matched to the individual rather than to the condition. The more diluted a remedy is then the more potent it is so less is more...that is just an attempt to put it in a nut shell.

However, there are variations on traditional remedies, such as the Tissue Salts which are homeopathically prepared but a very low potency that retains traces of the active ingredient. These are prescribed for specific conditions (I have used them for migraine) and the usage may well be different to traditional homeopathy.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey

Uhh... that's why I prefer to let ya'll handle that aspect of pigeon health! It's obviously the work of years of study and I just don't have any background!

So, I'm just saying that in addition to these supplements and therapies, can you (SueC) give the poor little soul a few challenges to rise to? It's so much more therapeutic than watching Oprah, laying on the couch, eating bon-bons and feeling sorry for oneself (euphemistically speaking, of course). 

By the way, that little pigeon that was shot--she's doing pretty well now on the walking aspect. She'll never fly again because the pellet hit that very important outboard joint (distal radius and ulna). That in and of itself wouldn't have been that bad but by the time I got her, necrosis had set in and damaged a lot of the supporting and connective tissues (it stank with rot). But she's not too unhappy as she's really been working hard trying to hatch those plastic eggs (don't nobody tell her!).

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Pidgey,

I'm glad the little pigeon that was shot is doing well, trying to live as normal an existance as possible. 

Every aspect of healing involves health. To get broken bones and tissue to mend involves getting it back to that healthy state with supportive nutrition and other natural products. You can up the healing with these things and support a healthy foundation, building sound immunity, and repair and replace sick and damaged cells. Birds sleep alot when their bodies are mending as they are expending energy repairing, replacing and rebuilding tissue and bone. When you nurture that body, your supporting that healing,energy increases, cells divide faster and healing is quicker and the bird doens't stay down as long. 

Ever wonder why people sleep after a big heavy meal? Their body is burning energy trying to digest. If they eat a light meal, with lots of vegies, whole foods and grains, they will stay awake and have energy to take a walk or more.

Now, regarding this thread.... I'm confused? Are we talking about nervous system injury due to PMV or actual injury caused to bones and joints? I think if you are talking about an actual injury that is not due to a nervous sytem disorder, then yes, you should begin rehabilitation once the bird is well on the mend. 

A bird with actual damage to tissue and bone, due to pellet gun, or another object, who is laying down new cells for repair and regrowth, rehab would be an excellent supportive measure, start slowly at first and more as the bird can handle it. I would give that bird, Arnica Montana for any trauma, swelling, bruising involved. Also, Symphitum for any fractures that occured and correctly set, as well as other supportive products.

A bird involved with nervous system disorder, like PMV and trauma (broken bones, bruising and swelling) would get all three homeopathic treatments, and eventually rehabilitation once the bird is both physically able and nuerologically able. 

It doesn't take years of study, but it does take the help of another person with 30 years experience to give you the security and confidence to try it. Also, using nutrition and seing results in my own life helped. With every broken bone, trauma, and other issues, I learned something. Seing the results made me a believer. 

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison

Thanks Cynthia!


I will start my little Crow-Baby ( Pigeon ) on them to-day...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SueC

Wow, this is alot of information to digest on homeopathy and bird rehab.

As for Beanie, the vet advised that it could be nerve damage that rendered her leg and wing (same side) useless. The neuron medication she's taking does not seem to help very much and she's still tipped forward when she moves. Except for this, her general health has improved - new feathers have grown on her chest (skin ripped off previously) and becoming more alert (as in, she now moves away from the spot where she pooped and start picking pieces of bread on the floor (meant for her)).

Over the weekend, just fixed her some wooden planks so that she can exercise her legs by stepping up and down. So far she's not using them but I hope she will, in time to come.

For belladonna, I can only give her 2 doses a day as I'm out the whole day. I guess the progress will be slow in this case. Well, better than nothing at all.

Meanwhile, I want to thank all of you for the info and advices for Beanie. We do not have bird rehabbers here, neither do we have avarian vets. The vets here usually see cats and dogs. In fact they admit that they rarely see pigeons, especially feral birds. I'm glad to have found this forum that can help Beanie. There's so much to learn.

Thank you.
Suzanna


----------



## Pidgey

Treesa,

Yeah, I was talking about the bird in this thread because it was hit by a car or something. This is a continuation (I thought) about Suzanna's bird in her original post that was found on the road with chest torn open, feathers knocked out and wing and leg hurt bad. It's actually been awhile now that she's had it--she's started several different threads about it.

Anyhow, I understand the need for nutrition and am a firm believer that supplements can be really good and helpful--I just can't talk intelligently about what would help in this case. So, due to the bird's history, I'm just pushing for the rehab needs while letting ya'll folks that know more about nutrition advise on that aspect cuz' I'm worthless at it!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon

cyro51 said:


> Phil,
> 
> You stop using the homeopathic remedy as soon as there is an improvement...or at least that is what I have been taught. For all I know western homeopathy may be diffrent to the version used in the US. Not inconceivable since even the English we speak is different.
> 
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia,

Not Phil, but....from personal experience w/several homeopathic doctors, I can
say that their instructions were to discontinue w/improvement. Although, I think that like w/many things especially in alternative healing circles, someone can have their own spin on something and advance that as the "preferred" method. How much a healthcare provider may stray from "orthodoxy" if you can call it that where homeopathy is concerned, may well have to do with regulation in a given state, just speculating on that one.


----------



## feralpigeon

Pidgey said:


> So, I'm just saying that in addition to these supplements and therapies, can you (SueC) give the poor little soul a few challenges to rise to? It's so much more therapeutic than watching Oprah, laying on the couch, eating bon-bons and feeling sorry for oneself (euphemistically speaking, of course).
> 
> Pidgey


Hi Pidgey,

I think this is a very good point that you make regarding giving the bird some challenges and reminding it that there is something beyond the "life of rehab" given to it in crisis.

About this one:

(I'm gonna' catch flak from this from FeistyPigeon--I just know it!) fecal exams.......

You just can't stop yourself from "floating" back to that topic, can ya Pidgey the Poo??


----------



## Pidgey

Feralpigeon,

That you just can't keep from "smearing" me over this subject is the real problem here!

Pidgey


----------



## SueC

After 5 days of 2 pilules each time twice a day, Beanie has shown some improvements. She can stand more upright, a remarkable decrease in the no. of tipping forward and more wing movements - including her useless wing which she can now flap a little. However she is still not walking. 

Should I continue the same dosage for another couple of days or should I decrease to 2/1 per day? I guess I should stop the medication if there's no more improvement, right?

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking

SueC said:


> After 5 days of 2 pilules each time twice a day, Beanie has shown some improvements. She can stand more upright, a remarkable decrease in the no. of tipping forward and more wing movements - including her useless wing which she can now flap a little. However she is still not walking.
> 
> Should I continue the same dosage for another couple of days or should I decrease to 2/1 per day? I guess I should stop the medication if there's no more improvement, right?
> 
> Suzanna


Hi Suzanna,

Thank you for your wonderful care of this bird...and thank you for the update.

Glad to hear there is a noticeable improvement, lets re-evaluate:

The dose was 2/3times per day for two days for youngster, 3/3 times a day for an adult, and after several days decrease same dose to twice a day.
Did you have another thread to determine what size this bird was, small or large?

I suppose you could continue the Belladonna a few more days, although at this point, there may not be any more significant changes. I don't know if you can go back and increase the dose now or longer, as I cut off use of homeopathic products once symptoms were gone (usually in a week). I will check with my rehabber. I may not be able to get in contact with her today, but I'm going to try.

How long has Beanie been on the nerve medication, and have you seen any results of it at all, prior to using the Belladonna? In my opinion, I would take her off of it if it hasn't helped. 

Also, is Beanie on an avian multi wich includes a calcium and B-complex vitamin?..and probiotics? these supportive items will also help with healing the nerves in conjunction with the Belladonna. An additional calcium supplement by itself would be great! The probiotics is important for all birds under stress and medication, and helps uptake of nutrients for rapid absoption.

Arnica Montana would also be useful if there is any swelling or bruising of tissue.

Treesa


----------



## SueC

Thanks for replying!

Hope that the following replies can provide a better picture on Beanie's position.

Glad to hear there is a noticeable improvement, lets re-evaluate:

The dose was 2/3times per day for two days for youngster, 3/3 times a day for an adult, and after several days decrease same dose to twice a day.
Did you have another thread to determine what size this bird was, small or large?

Got a pic of her here. I think she's the regular sized bird.









I suppose you could continue the Belladonna a few more days, although at this point, there may not be any more significant changes. I don't know if you can go back and increase the dose now or longer, as I cut off use of homeopathic products once symptoms were gone (usually in a week). I will check with my rehabber. I may not be able to get in contact with her today, but I'm going to try.
Thanks! Will wait for your reply. She took a few small steps this morning. Her claws look kind of 'stiff' - never seen them curled up before. 

How long has Beanie been on the nerve medication, and have you seen any results of it at all, prior to using the Belladonna? In my opinion, I would take her off of it if it hasn't helped. 
She's on the nerve medication since early June. Not much improvement hence I thought of homeopathic remdies.

Also, is Beanie on an avian multi wich includes a calcium and B-complex vitamin?..and probiotics? these supportive items will also help with healing the nerves in conjunction with the Belladonna. An additional calcium supplement by itself would be great! The probiotics is important for all birds under stress and medication, and helps uptake of nutrients for rapid absoption.
She's getting avian multi-vitamins which includes B-complex daily. She's also on probiotics and an additional calcium supplement - these I give them on separate days.

Arnica Montana would also be useful if there is any swelling or bruising of tissue.
She does not seem to have any swelling or bruising of tissue.

What else can I do for her?
Suzanna


----------



## SueC

Oops ... it's her claws and legs that look stiff. Her claws are usually outstretched. 

One more thing ... I'm still giving her a little avian baby food each evening to give her additional proteins. (Background - 2 weeks ago, she was eating very very little of her mung beans and has gone down to skin and bones, hence the additional baby food). Her appetite has gradually improved and now I have to use 2 hands to hold her up instead of one as in 2 weeks ago. I'm going to stop this feeding within the next 2 days as she's putting up a fuss now after the first syringe. Before she got stronger, she will sit there quietly and let us get a few syringes of food into her mouth. Since 2 days ago, she learn to wobble away after the 1st round. Good for her, though! 

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Suzanna,

Yes, indeed, the fact that she is fighting you about the syringe means she is getting stronger, and the wobbling away..what an improvement.

What a beautiful picture of the bird! Your care and time spent on this bird shows, and is paying off, and yes I would have given her the supplimental feeding as she needs it. 

I talked to Doreen, (rehabber-homeopathy/herbologist) who also commends you for your time and effort you have put in this bird. 

She said since you are still seeing improvement to go ahead with the doses of Belladonna 2/twice a day as you have been doing, you can continue a week to two weeks. Re-evaluate again. Now, that you have mentioned that she is wobbling I definitely would continue on the Belladonna.

The nervous system is the longest system to rehab and it may take a while. She said if you are seeing her favoring one side, and falling and trying to stand that is good. The legs will take a longer time as there are also supportive muscles involved, that have to be rehabilitated and you can work on that with her when she tries to stand. Remember her legs are supporting her whole body when she tries to stand so that will take time.

You may see much more improvement depending on wether it is nerve injury that can be repaired, or wether she actually has a fractured spine, in which case the progress may stop at some point.

Keep up the supportive care of nutrition, that will also enable her fight her way back, especially the B-complex vitamins which she needs an increase of as she is using them not only for healing the nerves, but she is also burning the B's under the stress she is under. Doreen made a recommendation of giving her the sublingal B's, which can be purchased at the health food store. 

Also, she said if you have a bird with any kind of swelling you can use the Arnica Montana, Apis, and Arcinite together. If the bird had any fractures the Symphitum would have been the choice for nitting the bone.

Your support and nurturing may bring this bird back to full functioning, who knows? Maybe there is a limit, but I'm with you in giving her all the opportunity of rehabbing those legs, and all the nutrition, and homeopathy to support her way back. The fact that you didn't put her "in a box" or limit her, allowed you to see this tremendous progress. Some vets are supportive, but sometimes hinder healing, by saying "the bird may never walk again" With hearing that, alot of people would have given up. I say do everything you can, support the bird in all her efforts, the end will tell all. She is already letting you know, by hobbling, and using those wings, that there is a response to the treatment, whether that will continue remains to be seen, but I say keep it up! Your doing great!

Also a good variety in her diet, the legumes, grains, seeds, the more varied the better. When she is on a pigeon seed mix, or whatever you can find make sure she has pigeon grit, and that can be a variety also. Make sure she is getting a complete amino acid profile, some of them are in the multi-vitamin, others you can get in the pigeon mix, and maybe a bit of meat protein to complete the profile. 

The multi you defenitely want to continue once a week, the probiotics, (if there are digestive issues) daily, B complex- daily, and calcium- daily- but very small amount & the additional calcium should have the minerals along with it for absorption like phosphorous, magnesium, etc.

Oh, one more thing, if the bird experiences digestive issues, like won't eat, upset tummy, you can give Nux Vomica until the symptoms go away.


Geez...I'm long winded, sorry..
Treesa


----------



## SueC

Hi Treesa,

Thanks for all the advices. 

Will make the necessary adjustments to her diet so that she can continue to improve.

She took a few more steps this morning to reach her pieces of bread which I intentionally placed further away from her! (Know bread is not a good food but guess she will have to 'exercise' a bit more to reach her favourite).

Will keep all of you posted!

Thanks!
Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking

Suzanna,

Every single step is an important step towards the ultimate goal of walking without limitations! Bravo!

Keep up the good work!

Treesa


----------

